# Female Type?



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

I recently got this female which I'm hoping to use as one of my breeding pair. Does anyone know what type she is? Sorry that the picture is not very clear.

She is quite small so I think she is around 3-4 months old? 

When I put her in a clear container with the male (delta) the male seems really aggressive. Much aggressive than my previous males. He's also built a huge bubble nest, which is a lot bigger than my previous males. He's been pouncing into the wall of the plastic container. 

I am still in the process of conditioning both and considering to breed them in the next few weeks. I'm just worried he might be too aggressive for her. I've had a few unsuccessful spawns and want to make sure this one will work.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Look at that pretty girl! Pretty sure she is a plakat

Keep showing her to him a few minutes every day. Eventually he should become more docile, or spawn ready once he gets some of that aggression pep out of his system.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, she is beautiful but still seems small and fragile to be put in with the male. I will follow your advice and see what happens. 

I'm guessing she's about 3-4 months old. Will she be ready for spawning? And what will I have a female plakat and a male delta?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

my guess is she's a HMPK, due to the branching in her tail rays and the wide, shallow anal fin. if you paired her with a delta male, they'd have relatively short-finned babies, mostly DeT and SDeT with maybe a few halfmoons.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for that. My male had fin rot a few weeks ago but is now recovered after placing him in a tank with IAL. The fins are still not complete and doesn't seem as neat as when I first got him. Would this affect the fins on the babies? 

I will try to post a picture of the male.


----------



## nataliey (Dec 11, 2012)

She is beautiful, she looks to be HMPK and she's a butterfly (white trim) 

No the fin damage wont effect the babies as he wasnt born like this it just happened im sure his fins will grow back in no time.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Here are some pics of my male. 

I think he's either a super delta or half moon. The fins are gradually growing back after fin rot. He's very active now.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Halfmoon  delta does not have the 180 of a halfmoon


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for the conformation


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No problem  He is very pretty!!


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

He was absolutely gorgeous when I first got him but just ruined by the fin rot. He's getting much better now :-D


----------

